# Illegal calls from Talk Talk/The Car Phone Warehouse



## sherib (8 Mar 2006)

_Moderator's note: I have edited the title of this thread to highlight the main message in the thread.
Brendan
_

I've received a lot of calls from TalkTalk recently and wonder if anyone on this site is using them for landline telephony? They claim to have a million (??) subscribers in Ireland and are part of the Carphone Warehouse company. They hope to offer broadband in the future I was told.

Their Talk3 package offers line rental and national _anytime_ calls for €35.99 The attraction is day time calls costing €12/month compared to nil with _Utv's _free calls (restricted to off peak) which is part of their ClickSilver broadband package. I'd be interested in AAM-ers views on them. I suppose I would need to calcuate how many minutes of day time calls would cost €12/month and also if 1890/1850 are included.


----------



## Guest107 (8 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

they (CPW) bought Tele2 recently


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

Hi Sherib,

I was lookin' into this for someone the other day and noted that the calls are only free to other [broken link removed]?


----------



## Technologist (9 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

I'd be very wary of dealing with them.

They've rung me a few times even though I'm on the national 'do-not-call' list and I've never even given them my phone number in the first place. Each time I ask them for the details they're obliged to supply under the Data Protection Act (Company Name, registered address, contact number, name of operative etc), they hang up.

They've been hassling my elderly parents too.

I personally would not trust such a company.


----------



## sherib (9 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

Hi Sueellen,

You could be right but my interpretation is that free calls to other Talk customers only applies to calls not included in any of the three packages, e.g. if one only signs up for T1 or T2 packages or to UK with T3. Otherwise why would anyone pay the extra €6/€12/month for the Talk2 or Talk3 packages. I agree, the wording is ambiguous.

Technologist, that's a bit disconcerting. They do seem to be a bit pushy alright but no more than most of these companies. The last caller mentioned that they are registered with ComReg. Does that mean anything? The company details are on the web site:-
[broken link removed]

I don't plan to do anything in a hurry but hope someone who has gone with them might have a comment. The claim that they have a million customers in Ireland does sound a bit far fetched.


----------



## Technologist (10 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*



			
				sherib said:
			
		

> Hi Sueellen,
> 
> Technologist, that's a bit disconcerting. They do seem to be a bit pushy alright but no more than most of these companies. The last caller mentioned that they are registered with ComReg. Does that mean anything?


Not if they're ignoring the regulations.


----------



## sonnyikea (10 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

The girlfriends sister signed up to them before Christmas. Since they tried to transfer her over from Eircom she hasn't had a telephone line she could call out on, she can still receive calls but she can't make them. Eircom are blaming talk talk and talk talk are blaming eircom. She's being pushed around between the two with no satisfactory conclusion. 2 months later and the siuation is still the same.

Not necessarily happening to everyone but a bad advertisement nonetheless.

On the flip side my folks are with them in the UK for both landline and broadband and have not had one problem with them (touch wood).


----------



## sherib (11 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

Thanks Sonnyikea - that's very useful to hear; also Technologist's views. It may not be their fault but I do not want to get caught in the middle and be left without a land line. 

I couldn't believe it when yet another of their Reps phoned today. He expressed surprise that this wasn't the first call from them! If they plan to be competitors in the market they don't seem to be doing themselves any favours with their verging on harassing calls. I may have been too polite since I do feel a bit sorry for those working in Call Centres. They all seem to be Irish too - one chap was phoning from Donegal.


----------



## Technologist (11 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*



			
				sherib said:
			
		

> I couldn't believe it when yet another of their Reps phoned today. He expressed surprise that this wasn't the first call from them!


Anyone know where they're getting people's phone numbers from?

Every time I have to give my phone number to any company I always tell them not to pass it on to any other company, so I don't understand how TalkTalk could legitimately have my details. I've never done business with them or CarphoneWarehouse.

Or: are they just dialling numbers at random?

Each time they ring me, I try to get the necessary details from them so that I can press a complaint about them with the DPC, they just hang up.


----------



## tigra (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

I'm surprised that none of you have said that Talktalk is your local mobile phone retailer. The Carphone Warehouse. Yeah they do have over 1 million customers but in the uk. For the people who make a lot of international call you could save a small fortune as TalkTalk are in many countries within Europe. And yes calls are free to the customers in other countries too.


----------



## Technologist (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

Maybe people have ethical reservations?

Last time I checked TalkTalk was not registered under the Data protection Act & they seem to be ignoring the law by calling people who don't want to be  called.


----------



## Guest127 (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

talk talk are the old 'vartec'.I use them for mobile calls and also international calls by prefixing 13636 in front of the number required. two or three times now they have tried to make me sign a direct debit but I wont, just pay the bill I receive in the postoffice. I have the other telestunt number stuck on the fridge but find they family cant be bothered using it.


----------



## drpink (18 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

I signed up for Talk Talk without any pressure from Sales. I have no issues with them. Calls within Ireland are far cheaper than any competitors, and calls to the UK are a mere 1.1c a minute for off peak. Calls from Ireland to other Talk Talk friends are free for 3 hours. I'm sorry to hear some of you have been bothered by unwanted sales pitch but at the end of the day I'd recommend you give sign up favourable consideration. After all, you can cancel whenever you choose.


----------



## sherib (18 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

Good to hear someone (drpink) has had a positive experience with TalkTalk. Still, it's difficult to have confidence in them in view of:


> Originally posted by Sonnyikea
> The girlfriends sister signed up to them before Christmas. Since they tried to transfer her over from Eircom she hasn't had a telephone line she could call out on, she can still receive calls but she can't make them. Eircom are blaming talk talk and talk talk are blaming eircom. She's being pushed around between the two with no satisfactory conclusion. 2 months later and the siuation is still the same


. On another thread:



> Originally posted by 2Pack: How to stop telcoes cold calling:
> They are non compliant with a Comreg regulation called the CPS Code Of Practice. Talk Talk were done for this a year ago , see


http://www.comreg.ie/_fileupload/publications/ComReg0508.pdf

In fairness this refers to Tele2 who were taken over by Carphone Warehouse which incorporates TalkTalk. I've just checked and Tele2 does seem to be registered under Data Protection. If this is correct, does it automatically apply to CPW and TT who now own Tele2?
[broken link removed]=


----------



## Technologist (18 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*



			
				sherib said:
			
		

> In fairness this refers to Tele2 who were taken over by Carphone Warehouse which incorporates TalkTalk. I've just checked and Tele2 does seem to be registered under Data Protection. If this is correct, does it automatically apply to CPW and TT who now own Tele2?



I don't think so, Talk Talk Limited is different legal entity.

And, even though I've told them not to call me on the 5 previous occasions they called AND I registered on the national 'do not call list' over a month ago, TalkTalk rang me again today. 

They blame their computers. 

I wouldn't like to be one of their customers.


----------



## kojak (21 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

I signed up to their package and was without a land line for approximately six weeks. It was always a different problem when I spoke to them, like they did not have the correct eircom account number to activate the new account but they must have had it to de-activate the eircom account. They were extremely un-helpful in sorting the problem so I told them to stick it and returned to eircom.


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*



			
				sherib said:
			
		

> Good to hear someone (drpink) has had a positive experience with TalkTalk.


My hunch is that drpink — first-time poster, hasn't posted anything else since... — may have some connection to TalkTalk _(no pun intended! )._

Of course, that's a 'mere' suspicion of mine — maybe (s)he'd care to clarify?

According to a recent thread over on Boards.ie, they're now 'doorstepping' people at their homes, in addition to cold-calling...


----------



## sherib (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*



> Originally posted by DrMoriarty
> My hunch is that drpink — first-time poster, hasn't posted anything else since... — may have some connection to TalkTalk _(no pun intended! )._


 
Yes, I thought the same. I've checked again and _Tele2 _seems to have been removed from the Data Protection list (updated 20th March). Neither _Carphonewarehouse_ nor _TalkTalk_ are listed either. Could anyone explain the significance of this omission? It's interesting that another AAM poster (Kojak) was also left without a landline after signing up with _TalkTalk_. 

Slightly off topic, when broadband speeds increased recently, _Eircom_ introduced a fourth and higher level charge of €54.45 for_ up to _a theoretical 3Mb. Both _Utv _and _BT_ passed this on without an extra charge unlike _Eircom_.

I've come to the conclusion that none of the three phone/broadband providers here have unqualified support. They all seem to be criticised for different reasons; _BT_ for their billing system, _Eircom_ and _Utv _for other reasons. This suggests that the consumer has a long wait before there is real competition and choice in this market. I'd very much like to know why _Eircom _continues to have a monopoly with line rental and when if ever will this change?


----------



## Guest107 (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*



			
				sherib said:
			
		

> I'd very much like to know why _Eircom _continues to have a monopoly with line rental and when if ever will this change?


1 they own the lines
2. we have a useless regulator called Comreg
3. Never unless eircom are nationalised and Comreg are abolished


----------



## Technologist (24 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*



			
				sherib said:
			
		

> Yes, I thought the same. I've checked again and _Tele2 _seems to have been removed from the Data Protection list (updated 20th March). Neither _Carphonewarehouse_ nor _TalkTalk_ are listed either.



Not quite correct. Carphone Warehouse is listed in the online register (ref 4324/A). But I still cannot find any listing for 'TalkTalk' or 'TalkTalk'.

I still don't know how they got their hands on my details.


----------



## johnnybegood (24 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

Have found Talk Talk to be extremely over the top in your face HARD SELLING! I don't like it and therefore as a consumer i will not move to their service.

An alternative if you want to move from Eircom would be Perlico ([broken link removed]) Have found them to be very helpful and the switchover was quick and hassle free.

They are also doing a simliar deal to talk talk that is you get free evening and weekend calls to landlines together with your line rental for €29.99 per month (vat inclusive) On top of that they are also doing broadband at good rates (ie perlico broadband lite 20 hrs per month €9.99 or always on broadband for €19.99 per month) 

furthermore you get free calls ar all times to other perlico customers, you get to keep your existing number, and call charges are vastly cheaper than Eircom. One downside although for some people it will be an advantage they insist that you set up a direct debit to pay your monthly bill.

Also i have compared the cost of perlico calls v talk talk. Talk talk is slightly cheaper when it comes to making landline calls. However Perlico is cheaper for mobile calls. International rates are quite similiar.

hope that helps people.


----------



## Downunder (29 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

I have used them for the past three years but only for international calls from my landline - from the old 'Vartec' days. In this format they are extremely cheap and have only contacted me once to try and get me to switch over. That was when I changed phone numbers. But some of the posts here are a little worrying regarding the constant hassle.


----------



## Janet (29 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*



			
				tigra said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that none of you have said that Talktalk is your local mobile phone retailer. The Carphone Warehouse..



Actually the OP did mention that in first post.

With regard to their calling I would now be firmly in the camp of never becoming a TalkTalk customer purely as a reaction to their harrassment.  Over the last number of months (ever since we got a phone which shows unanswered calls even if no message is left) we've had four or five unanswered calls a day.  One Saturday in January I had three calls - one from AIB (re customer survey) looking for the landlady who doesn't live with us permanently, they agreed to call her on her mobile and haven't contacted the house again since.  The other two were from someone insisting they could only talk to the eircom account holder (our landlady) and refusing to give me any details of where they were calling from.  I told them she was not often there but that for certain reasons is not interested in switching from eircom.  Thought this had sorted the problems and was glad I'd been at home to take the calls.  

Things quietened down for a couple of weeks and then we started to have four or five missed calls every day again.  Finally, last week I was at home sick and had a call, again asking for the eircom account holder.  Not being in the best of form I wasn't inclined to be nice so in reply to his "I'll try again later" I told him in no uncertain terms not to do so and insisted he give me the name of the company so that I could ask our landlady to write to them and confirm she's not interested.  Turns out it was Talk Talk (that time anyway, obviously I've no proof about previous calls).  Then, two days later, with me still very much under the weather yet another phone call this time the girl in question did start by saying she was calling from Talk Talk so as soon as I heard that I was able to interrupt and simply say not interested, please stop calling this number.  That's as much as I intend to say if I get any further calls.  The volume of future calls will determine whether I decide to complain to the relevant authorities.


----------



## Niall M (31 Mar 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

I use talk talk, no bother with them, cheap calls and no problems...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 May 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*

They are the only phone company to call me since I registered that I did not want such calls. They have called me again today. Each time they say that they will take my name off the list, but never do.

Is there any point in complaining to ComReg

I would not have anything to do with Talk Talk or their owners The Car Phone Warehouse.

Brendan


----------



## Technologist (1 May 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*



			
				Brendan said:
			
		

> They are the only phone company to call me since I registered that I did not want such calls. They have called me again today. Each time they say that they will take my name off the list, but never do.
> Is there any point in complaining to ComReg


The complaint should be to the Data Protection Commissioner. I'm not sure if it's worth the bother as the laws are biased in favour of the marketeers and the government deliberately keeps the DPC under-resourced. 

Best measure is to make sure all your friends & relatives know how your rights have been breached by TalkTalk & their aggressive sales pitches.

The last time I was harrassed by Talk Talk (who've phoned about 25 times), they wanted me to phone another number to get taken off the list. They gave me some kind of spiel that the people making the calls didn't actually work for TalkTalk, they're a 3rd-party call-centre and that I'd have to phone TalkTalk.

I pointed out that A) Talk Talk had obtained my personal details without my permission. B) They'd passed them on to a third party without my permission. C) That as far as I was concerned the if the person calling me could take my details to sign me up to TalkTalk, they could also take me off their list.


----------



## Guest107 (1 May 2006)

*Re: Is anyone using TalkTalk for telephony?*



			
				Brendan said:
			
		

> They are the only phone company to call me since I registered that I did not want such calls. They have called me again today. Each time they say that they will take my name off the list, but never do.


 data protection job that, www.dataprivacy.ie



> Is there any point in complaining to ComReg


 normally no because Comreg are useless. You have a narrow channel to complain about though

1. check the caller id
2. ring the number
3. ask to escalate to supervisor 

if 2 and 3 are not possible then Carphone warehouse are in breach of whats called the _CPS Guidelines_ set by Comreg , CPS being how calls are routed into them. A spoof caller ID or a non answer on the number you got by caller ID is a gross breach.



> I would not have anything to do with Talk Talk or their owners The Car Phone Warehouse.


I know their sales manager and I concur !


----------



## uncorked (2 May 2006)

I recently got a cold call from the Carphone Warehouse at 9.30 on a Satuday morning.  I told them that they should not be ringing me as I had opted out of unsolicited calls in the National Database (NDD).  His reply was "Well it obviously didn't work, did it!"  I'd stear clear with a attitude like that!!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jun 2006)

ComReg has taken action at last. I have split this important post into a new thread


----------

